# xml --> sax --> java objekthierarchie



## Karlo (9. Dez 2006)

hallo,

ich habe ein grundsätzliches verständnisproblem, das sich auch durch lesen sämtlicher tutorials leider nicht geklärt hat... ich habe ein xml file, das ich mittels SAX parsen möchte und daraus eine java objekthierarchie erstellen möchte. jetzt kann ich alle elemente, attribute und werte des xml-files z.b. in nem stack speichern und pro element durch eine factory das jeweils passende neue objekt erzeugen lassen. wie aber wird denn der "zusammenhang" zwischen geschachtelten elementen hergestellt? d. h. wenn ich ein element <shape> habe und darin ein weiteres element <size>, dann erzeuge ich ein objekt shape und ein objekt size und kann das objekt size dem objekt shape als attribut hinzufügen. jedoch kann es in meinem xml file mehrere shapes mit sizes geben. wie wird da beim erzeugen durch die factory die assoziation zwischen den richtigen objekten gesetzt?

ich hoffe, das war so halbwegs verständlich.

danke. karlo


----------



## Wildcard (9. Dez 2006)

Mach's dir nicht so schwer  :wink: 
http://java.sun.com/webservices/jaxb/


----------



## Karlo (10. Dez 2006)

danke wildcard. werde mir jaxb gleich mal anschauen...


----------

